# Những điểm nổi bật từ chum sành không tráng men



## gomsubaokhanh (4/4/22)

Một đời đứng đợi gốc cau

Hứng tràn trong đục, giọt ngâu đất trời

Kẻ khôn tìm chốn đổi đời

Thân chum chứa nước cho người rửa chân

Chum sành đã xuất hiện từ lâu trong văn hóa Việt Nam, gắn với hình ảnh gốc đa, giếng nước, sân đình. Với nhiều công năng như đựng đồ khô, ngâm tương, ủ rượu..., chiếc chum dần đã trở thành hình ảnh quen thuộc với nhiều gia đình Việt xưa.

Với mong muốn gìn giữ những nét xưa cũ và đáp ứng nhu cầu của người tiêu dùng, Công ty Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh với những bí kíp làm gốm Bát Tràng tổ truyền đã cho ra đời các dòng sản phẩm chum sành với kích thước từ 1 lít cho đến các loại chum sành cỡ lớn (50 lít, 60 lít, 100 lít).






Chum sành cỡ lớn không tráng men
Có nhiều loại chum sành với các chất liệu khác nhau, phổ biến nhất vẫn là chum sành tráng men và chum sành không tráng men. Tuy nhiên, khi dùng để ngâm rượu, gia chủ nên lựa chọn dòng không tráng men để tránh các độc tố gây hại cho sức khỏe.

Chum sành ngâm rượu không tráng men có bề mặt chum nhẵn, chạm vào có cảm giác man mát. Có độ bóng nhẹ, nhưng không bao giờ bóng bẩy như các loại chum tráng men khác.

Với chất liệu từ đất sét cao cấp tuyển chọn, trải qua nhiều quá trình từ xử lý đất, tạo hình, phơi sấy và nung đốt, sản phẩm cuối cùng đã được loại hết độc tố, có độ bền cao.

Để chum có sắc nâu đỏ trầm, chum được nung ở nhiệt độ lên đến 1300 độ C bằng công nghệ lò gas, rồi lại hạ nhiệt độ xuống thấp, thời gian nung kéo dài đến 70 giờ.

So với các loại chum tráng men, chum sành cỡ lớn không tráng men của Bảo Khánh thường nặng hơn gấp 3 đến 4 lần bởi có nguyên liệu 100% từ đất sét cao cấp. Chum sành chất lượng cao sẽ có sự đồng nhất trong màu sắc giữa xương đất và bên thành ngoài.

Các đặc điểm nổi trội của chum sành cỡ lớn không tráng men
An toàn với sức khỏe
Sức khỏe của khách hàng là trên hết. Do vậy, tất cả các sản phẩm của Gốm sứ Bảo Khánh hoàn toàn không tráng men. Thưởng rượu, chơi rượu là một chuyện, sức khỏe vẫn luôn là điều trân quý nhất.

Đối với các loại chum tráng men, có thể đựng rượu ở trong thời gian ngắn. Tuy nhiên, tuyệt đối không dùng để ngâm hoặc bảo quản rượu. Lớp men hóa chất với vẻ ngoài bóng bẩy trải qua thời gian ủ rượu lâu sẽ bị tích tụ các chất độc có hại tới sức khỏe con người.

Xem thêm: Điểm nổi trội của chum sành cỡ lớn không tráng men Bát Tràng


----------

